# colt trooper



## 1911bmw (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys and maybe girls. I'm new and come with questions. Can anyone tell me what I should give for a colt trooper .357 mark IV in 90 percent condition?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You sure it's not a Trooper MK-III or MK-V? Either way it's shooter grade at best and you say 90%. I would offer $300 and stop at $350 and walk away. I paid $340 for a nickeled shooter about 5 months ago. They are a great revolver and you maybe willing to pay more. Good luck.


----------



## 1911bmw (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm fairly positive it is a mark 4. It is blued finish. Someone I know said he was interested in selling but didn't have an asking price. The guy at the local gun shop said around $250.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

$250 is a deal. Beater grade Troopers in my area sell for $450 and up....:smt083


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

I paid 400 for my 6" Trooper MK III this spring no regrets here!


----------

